# My place to work-Pictures



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Here are the pictures of my new place and of my products...Nothing special though...

My part of the garage


















My products/tools
































































and my office : )


















Here is the mechanic's part of the shop









and an F355 on service position 








There is another part,the same size with those two part which is the showroom but it is empty at the moment
Thanks for looking....


----------



## 5andip (Aug 3, 2008)

Is this spot the difference?


----------



## Step_7 (Apr 25, 2008)

Errmmm.... All those pictures are the same.......


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

5andip said:


> Is this spot the difference?


just what i was about to say!:lol:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Step_7 said:


> Errmmm.... All those pictures are the same.......


Ditto :thumb:


----------



## big-daf (Jun 21, 2008)

my head hurts :wall:


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

:lol: classic


----------



## g3rey (May 3, 2008)

I think a bit of editing has gone on since first uploads. Like the office


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Sorry guys...i fixed it


----------



## clifford (Aug 19, 2007)

looks good! nice setup


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

g3rey said:


> I think a bit of editing has gone on since first uploads. Like the office


Thanks :thumb: nothing special though but i have my space and a lot of space for a comfortable work...


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

clifford said:


> looks good! nice setup


Thanks mate :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Very nice space to work in there :thumb:


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Multipla Mick said:


> Very nice space to work in there :thumb:


Thanks mate...A Ferrari 360 booked already for the next week to prepare it for a car show :thumb::thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Pampos , 


Two things ....


1) Your shelves are distinctly lacking the finesse & style of Samples R us bottles on your shelf !


2) You are a lucky sod !



Hope everything goes well :thumb:


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

alanjo99 said:


> Pampos ,
> 
> Two things ....
> 
> ...


Thanks mate...You can pm me for my address for some free samples...It is OK with me


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Loving the office mate, pure class that!!

Very nice building to be working in, clean, bright and plenty room (did I say open plan?).

Hope all goes well for you, best of luck.

Gary


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

Pampos, good start, the rest's hard work 
keep it going and keep posting!


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Gary-360 said:


> Loving the office mate, pure class that!!
> 
> Very nice building to be working in, clean, bright and plenty room (did I say open plan?).
> 
> ...


Thanks mate...The good thing is also that i have the mechanic next to me with a lot of Ferrari Lambo etc and i hope to get them as customers....


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

shabba said:


> Pampos, good start, the rest's hard work
> keep it going and keep posting!


Thanks :thumb:...I know that i have to work hard with high standards to beat the competition and be a well known detailer....But i will do all the best to do it...Prepare your self for some amazing cars to be posted soon (hopefully)...
Just to give you a clue get ready for a Cayenne and an M3 for this week to warm up and hopefully a 360 Ferrari spider and a 355 soon :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Great post, and a fine looking work place!

I hope you do well mate. :thumb:


P.S, look after the Bamboo shoot. Said to be lucky if the leaves come out. :thumb:


Regards

Maxtor.


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Maxtor said:


> Great post, and a fine looking work place!
> 
> I hope you do well mate. :thumb:
> 
> ...


Thanks mate....I didn't know that but i bought one with leaves


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

pampos said:


> Thanks :thumb:...I know that i have to work hard with high standards to beat the competition and be a well known detailer....But i will do all the best to do it...Prepare your self for some amazing cars to be posted soon (hopefully)...
> Just to give you a clue get ready for a Cayenne and an M3 for this week to warm up and hopefully a 360 Ferrari spider and a 355 soon :thumb:


yuhu


----------



## Imprez (Sep 26, 2008)

What a nie unit I love the looks of it, no clutter, really clean !!


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

Excellent setup there mate, I reckon you should get some posters made of the examples of your honda work around the office. I do like the amount of space you have


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Imprez said:


> What a nie unit I love the looks of it, no clutter, really clean !!


Thanks mate... :thumb:


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

GeeJay said:


> Excellent setup there mate, I reckon you should get some posters made of the examples of your honda work around the office. I do like the amount of space you have


Thanks mate...i will put some posters with my logo there and as for my honda and other cars i will make a video and there will be 3 screens (2x50'' and 1x40'') to play on them :thumb:


----------



## hus55 (Apr 23, 2008)

brilliant!!

i cant wait to come over and a have a 'sketto' [sade] haralambos coffee.

good luck.


----------



## Imprez (Sep 26, 2008)

I dig the "office" so much, you're one lucky guy !!! Best of luck to you !


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

hus55 said:


> brilliant!!
> 
> i cant wait to come over and a have a 'sketto' [sade] haralambos coffee.
> 
> good luck.


Thanks mate...You want a Cypriot, Turkish or Greek coffee ???


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Imprez said:


> I dig the "office" so much, you're one lucky guy !!! Best of luck to you !


Thanks mate...I am really lucky on that....Thanks again...:thumb:


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

pampos said:


> Thanks mate...i will put some posters with my logo there and as for my honda and other cars i will make a video and there will be 3 screens (2x50'' and 1x40'') to play on them :thumb:


Awesome idea :thumb: 
...until you decide to watch movies as you work


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

GeeJay said:


> Awesome idea :thumb:
> ...until you decide to watch movies as you work


I hope so not....


----------



## craig b (Aug 9, 2008)

Coming out to Cyprus this evening for a family holiday, but just out of interest is there any car shows going on at the weekend.

thanks


----------



## hus55 (Apr 23, 2008)

hi pambos!

nicely put

you make me a greek coffee 'sketto'



and i will make you medium turkish coffee


hey, btw how about us sourcing a flex3401 from a cyprus agent if one exists?


----------



## mikeyc_123 (Sep 22, 2008)

I like your clear desk policy.. Looks similar to the one I have.. Packed of cigs and an ash tray


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

craig b said:


> Coming out to Cyprus this evening for a family holiday, but just out of interest is there any car shows going on at the weekend.
> 
> thanks


Welcome mate....As far i know there is one on 8 and 9 of November....:thumb:


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

hus55 said:


> hi pambos!
> 
> nicely put
> 
> ...


I can offer you and frape if you want mate...:thumb:
I think there is an agent of Flex on Nicosia but i am not sure..I will check it and i will let you know...I think it will be cheaper to bring it from UK...


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

mikeyc_123 said:


> I like your clear desk policy.. Looks similar to the one I have.. Packed of cigs and an ash tray


Thanks mate..On a desk you have to got the necessary things....Ashtray, cigs and coffee...Otherwise you cannot work :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

great place u lucky bugger!


----------



## philworrall (Nov 17, 2006)

Those sponges must be really heavy. Just look ats what they have done to the shelves. :doublesho

Love your office desk, really cool with the plant :car:


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

philworrall said:


> Those sponges must be really heavy. Just look ats what they have done to the shelves. :doublesho
> 
> Love your office desk, really cool with the plant :car:


Thanks mate...It is not because of the sponges.I used to have some spare parts for my car in there


----------

